# New article about Roger Ebert



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

http://www.esquire.com/features/roger-ebert-0310

Very good article I think, including some of his thoughts. Some very poignant parts, including when he found that a video he'd posted from his first show after Siskel died that was his tribute had been deleted.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I am terribly embarrassed to admit that much of the information in that article was new to me. I'm not sure what rock I've been hiding under the last 4 years... or maybe I'd just forgotten. Which is better - forgetfulness or ignorance?

Anyway... you're right, that was a very good article. It's refreshing to see that he can be so happy in spite of all he's been through. How many people - especially ones who'd become (more) famous for *talking* - would have a much different reaction in his circumstances.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow. 

Can't remember the last time I read an article that powerful. 

Thank you for posting.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Read this the other day. Tragic story. Glad he makes an effort to live life best he still can.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

This is an incredible story. I've always admired Ebert for his incisive reviews. Now, I'm going to have to read his journal. I dimly recall his first absence from his TV show, but hadn't realized what had happened in recent years. He is to be admired!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

He posted a response on his blog.
http://blogs.suntimes.com/ebert/2010/02/roger_eberts_last_words_cont.html


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

They just announced the cancellation of the show.


----------

